# IVF Blood test Monitoring during Short Protocol



## DAISYJAYNE (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi

I have just started the short protocol and am having blood tests each day, today Oestrodiol and LH were tested. 

Can you tell me the pattern the blood tests should show? 

What result would deem an increase in drugs, or poor/good response?

Thanks
Daisy


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Daisy - I am not sure of the answer, as everyone is different. both times I have been through this my Oestradiol levels started at about 163 before stims, and then rose to around 8000 - 9000 prior to EC. After chatting withother ladies in the ARGC waiting room, some were as high as 11000.  My levels rose slowly at first, 200 ish per day, then towards the end about 2000 per day. Its the scans that tell you more about your response though I think. 

It was only this tx that I had my LH monitored, but I think that was because I was on different down/reg drug (Cetrotide), that stayed at around 1-2 (I think). I only stimmed for 10 days on Flare Protocol.

Hope this helps

Lx


----------



## DAISYJAYNE (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for the responses Lorri!

It is the Flare protocol, Does the Puregon downreg or Stim?  I need to do some research I think!!! 

You mentioned you only Stimmed for 10days - did you have egg retrieval on Day 10 of your cycle? 
I'm looking to book 10days off work and was hoping to arrange it to cover a few days before the retrieval, transfer and a few days after - just trying to predict the best days to book off! 
I'm on Day 3 today (Day 2 of Stimms)

Thanks again for info
Daisy


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Daisy,
Puregon is the stim drug. I stimmed for 10 days, then day 11 triggered, then day 13 was EC. I had a day3 transfer, EC counting as day0. you don't need to take the day off before EC, thats about the only day you have drug free ! And no bloods !  You could stim for anything between 10-14 days, depending upon your drugs and your response, which is why you are monitored so closely, to make sure to maximise your chances and number of mature eggs retrieved.

You will need to take day of EC off and probably day after too. EC can leave you in discomfort.


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all,

Im on short/ flare protocol & I had normal bloods done in Aug, & nothing since, I started stims on Wed & I am due for a scan on Tue,
I dont know why I havent had any bloods done since ?? Why are they doing them with you ??

Thanks, sorry to confuse things.

Katy. xxxxxx


----------



## DAISYJAYNE (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Katy

Different clinics have different levels of monitoring - I'm at the ARGC where they monitor you everyday.
Depending on the blood test results each day they instruct you to change the dosage or the drug etc to try and get the best response. 
I've been looking on the internet and I think they are checking for the increase in estrogen, but I'm going to ask them when I go in there tomorrow.

Good luck, I hope you find lots of nice follies on tuesday.

What drugs and dosage are you on?
Daisy
x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi Daisy,

Thanks for the reply.
I am on 450 puregon this time, I was long protocol last time & started on 375 & didnt do very well so they increased it to 450 & then I ended up with 7 follies but only 4 eggs, only 2 fertilized, hopefully I will do better this time,

  How about you ?? & how much longer do you have ??

With love Katy. xxxx


----------

